# bank vault exceptions logic



## syarn (Mar 11, 2010)

does the ansi a117.1-2003 and/or the ADAAG have language to relieve a bank building design from having an "accessible" vault?

please provide chapter & verse of code.

thank you.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: bank vault exceptions logic

Are the customer accessed safety deposit boxes inside the vault?


----------



## syarn (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: bank vault exceptions logic

yes the safety deposit boxes are inside the vault...


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: bank vault exceptions logic

There would have to be safety deposit boxes that are accessible.


----------



## syarn (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: bank vault exceptions logic

IBC 2009

1104.3.1 Employee work areas. Common use circulation paths within employee work areas shall be accessible routes.

Exceptions:

1. Common use circulation paths, located within employee work areas that are less than 300 square feet (27.9 m2) in size and defined by

permanently installed partitions, counters, casework or furnishings, shall not be required to be accessible routes.

do fellow members think this applies to a bank vault?


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: bank vault exceptions logic

Not for the customers...


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: bank vault exceptions logic

That was the genesis for my original question if the vault had safety deposit boxes accessed by the public.  You indicated "yes".  Hence, as TJ pointed out, that area of the vault needs to be accessible.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: bank vault exceptions logic

ya gotta let the public into the vault.

Accessible it is!

(or must be - whatever!)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: bank vault exceptions logic

Do they give you a "complete" set of plans for bank buildings?   :twisted:

Just curious,   

Uncle Bob


----------



## Tom_Fallon (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: bank vault exceptions logic

Talk to the bank client about their policy for vault access.  Safe deposit boxes typically require two keys - customer and bank - to open a box.  This is handled by the bank employee who opens (under customer supervision), removes their box and brings it to a private area.  This private area needs to be accessible and the entry/exit turning radius (or turnaround) in vault as well.  But the box in the vault itself in my opinion does not as that is accessed by the employee.  In my (unresearched) opinion the box insert that is brought over to the private area would need to be accessible (easy to open) but I do not have information on manufacturers that provide a box that meets that need nor did I research ada to see if it would be acceptable for the bank employee to open that inner box for the customer or not.


----------



## syarn (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: bank vault exceptions logic

uncle bob

"...Do they give you a "complete" set of plans for bank buildings?..."

the plans our office develops are prototypical for the client to use if that is what you mean...


----------



## brudgers (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: bank vault exceptions logic



			
				Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Are the customer accessed safety deposit boxes inside the vault?


Doesn't make a rat's ass worth of difference.

It's an employee work area.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: bank vault exceptions logic

The OP indicated the safety deposit boxes were customer accessed inside the vault.  That would require the vault to be accessible.  If customers never enter the vault, then it would be an employee area.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: bank vault exceptions logic



			
				Coug Dad said:
			
		

> The OP indicated the safety deposit boxes were customer accessed inside the vault.  That would require the vault to be accessible.  If customers never enter the vault, then it would be an employee area.


It's an employee work area regardless of if customers enter it and therefore required to be accessible.


----------

